# Anyone figured out how to make the app search for diesel instead of gas?



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

If your Cruze came loaded with the touch screen.. The car itself should find a gas station with diesel and its prices if you press the info button on your car...


----------



## Twisted (Aug 12, 2013)

When I bought my Cruze diesel the touchscreen app to find fuel was set to find gasoline at best price, if you press menu the first thing listed should be like "fuel settings" hit your menu button(right knob) scroll down hit menu on the fuel type listed and scroll it to diesel, reload the listing and you should have what your looking for.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

or just get Gas Buddy on your Android phone...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have found that Gas Buddy and the screen in the car both led me to stations that didn't really have a diesel pump even though they were supposed so.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Twisted said:


> When I bought my Cruze diesel the touchscreen app to find fuel was set to find gasoline at best price, if you press menu the first thing listed should be like "fuel settings" hit your menu button(right knob) scroll down hit menu on the fuel type listed and scroll it to diesel, reload the listing and you should have what your looking for.


Thanks! It worked.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

When I bought the car, my dealer's salesman took me for a test drive and then showed me the info-tainment system. He set it up for locating diesel. It was pretty easy.


----------

